#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Όροι Δόμησης: Αντισυνταγματικό το άρθρο 25 του Ν1337/1983;

## zavi@tee.gr

> Το άρθρο 25 νομίζω εδώ και χρόνια έχει κριθεί αντισυνταγματικό από το ΣτΕ και νομίζω ότι υπάρχει και σχετικό κείμενο που υποβάλλεις στην πολεοδομία , ότι το γνωρίζεις και δεν έχεις απαιτήσεις από το κράτος , σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσεις να κτίσεις με το άρθρο 25 .


!!!

Δεν έχω γνώση........

Αν το βρεις,μην το ξεχάσεις να το αναρτήσεις!Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## vasgi

Αφού έγραψα διάφορα που χάθηκαν λόγω κάποιου προβλήματος έψαξα στο δίκτυο και βρήκα διάφορα .
Την δήλωση αυτή είναι καμμιά δεκαριά χρόνια που την ζητάγανε .
Δύο σχετικά θέματα και περιμένω τις απόψεις σας .

1..τ.Ε. 2809/2002, Ολομέλεια
[Βριλήσσια]


*Πρόεδρος: Χ. Γεραρής
Εισηγητής: Ε. Δανδουλάκη, Σύμβουλος
Δικηγόροι: Π. Συνοίκης, Δ. Αναστασόπουλος (Ν.Σ.Κ.)*



[ΤΕΥΧΟΣ 3/2003]*Περιβάλλον δομημένο - πολεοδομικός σχεδιασμός (άρθρο 24 παρ. 2 Συντ.). Η διάταξη του άρθρου 6 του ν. 1577/1985 (ΓΟΚ/85), με την οποία καταργείται η διάσταση του βάθους ως προϋπόθεσης αρτιότητας των οικοπέδων, αντίκειται στο άρθρο 24 παρ. 2 Συντ., αφού με αυτήν ανατρέπεται, χωρίς πολεοδομικά κριτήρια, το προγενέστερο καθεστώς που καθιέρωνε, ως κανόνα, στο πανταχόθεν ελεύθερο σύστημα δομήσεως ελάχιστη διάσταση βάθους οικοπέδου 25 μ. και επιτρέπεται πλέον η δόμηση οικοπέδων που, υπό το προηγούμενο Γ.Ο.Κ., δεν ήσαν λόγω σχήματος οικοδομήσιμα, με τελικό αποτέλεσμα την πρόδηλη επιδείνωση των όρων διαβίωσης των κατοίκων της περιοχής. Μειοψηφία. Δεκτή η αίτηση ακυρώσεως.*
</B>
2. Επειδή με την κρινόμενη αίτηση ζητείται η ακύρωση της οικοδομικής άδειας 1276/93 της Πολεοδομίας της Νομαρχίας Ανατολικής Αττικής, με την οποία επετράπη στις *** η προσθήκη κατ' επέκταση ισογείων καταστημάτων, στο Ο.Τ. 177 του Δήμου Βριλησσίων και επί της οδού Μακεδονίας, σε οικόπεδο όμορο προς το οικόπεδο των αιτούντων. 
3. Επειδή στη δίκη παρεμβαίνουν με πρόδηλο έννομο συμφέρον οι *** δικαιούχοι της προσβαλλόμενης άδειας οικοδομής. 
4. Επειδή στο άρθρο 6 του ν. 1577/85 (Α΄ 210) ορίζονται τα εξής: «1. Οικόπεδο που εντάσσεται σε σχέδιο πόλης μετά τη δημοσίευση του νόμου αυτού θεωρείται άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο, και έχει τα ελάχιστα όρια εμβαδού και προσώπου, κατά τον κανόνα ή κατά παρέκκλιση, τα οποία καθορίζονται στην περιοχή και αν μέσα στο οικοδομήσιμο τμήμα του μπορεί να εγγραφεί κάτοψη κτιρίου με την ελάχιστο επιφάνεια και την ελάχιστη πλευρά εφόσον καθορίζεται από τους όρους δόμησης της περιοχής. 2. Οικόπεδο που βρίσκεται μέσα σε ρυμοτομικό σχέδιο κατά τη δημοσίευση του παρόντος νόμου θεωρείται άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο: α) όταν πρόκειται για οικόπεδο που έχει δημιουργηθεί πριν από τη δημοσίευση του νόμου αυτού, αν έχει τα ελάχιστα όρια εμβαδού και προσώπου, κατά τον κανόνα ή κατά παρέκκλιση, που ισχύουν στην περιοχή. β) όταν πρόκειται για οικόπεδο που δημιουργείται μετά τη δημοσίευση του νόμου αυτού, αν έχει τα ελάχιστα όρια εμβαδού και προσώπου που ισχύουν κατά τον κανόνα στην περιοχή ή εκείνα που αναφέρει το ν.δ. 8/1973, αν αυτά είναι μεγαλύτερα και συγχρόνως εάν μπορεί να εγγράφεται στο οικοδομήσιμο τμήμα του κάτοψη κτιρίου με ελάχιστη επιφάνεια 50 τ.μ. και ελάχιστη πλευρά 5 μ., με την επιφύλαξη των διατάξεων του άρθρου 25 του ν. 1337/1983. 3. ... 4. ...». Περαιτέρω, κατά το άρθρο 24 του νόμου αυτού: «1. Στα ήδη εγκεκριμένα ρυμοτομικά σχέδια και σε εκείνα που εγκρίνονται σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του ν.δ. 17.7.1923 «περί σχεδίων πόλεων, κωμών και συνοικισμών του Κράτους και οικοδομής αυτών» (ΦΕΚ 228) κατά την τακτοποίηση, εκτός από τα ελάχιστα όρια προσώπου ή εμβαδού κατά τον κανόνα ή κατά παρέκκλιση, στο οικοδομήσιμο τμήμα του οικοπέδου πρέπει να εγγράφεται κάτοψη κτιρίου με ελάχιστη επιφάνεια 50 τ.μ. και ελάχιστη πλευρά 5 μ. Οικόπεδο που δεν έχει τις παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις, τακτοποιείται με τα γειτονικά, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του ν.δ. της 17.7.1923 και του ν.δ. 690/1948 (ΦΕΚ 133). Δεν απαιτείται η εγγραφή κάτοψης κτιρίου ελάχιστης επιφάνειας 50 τ.μ. και ελάχιστης πλευράς 5 μ. σε οικόπεδα των οποίων η διαδικασία τακτοποίησης έχει αρχίσει μέχρι την έναρξη ισχυος του παρόντος με τη σύνταξη πράξεως τακτοποιήσεως. 2... «Εξάλλου, στο Κεφάλαιο Γ΄ «Η δόμησις κατά το πανταχόθεν ελεύθερο σύστημα» το προϊσχύσαντος Γενικού Οικοδομικού Κανονισμού (ν.δ. 8/73, Α΄ 124) και στο άρθρο 33 αυτού, ορίζονταν τα εξής: «1. Τα ελάχιστα όρια εμβαδού και διαστάσεων των οικοπέδων εις τας περιοχάς των πόλεων και κωμών του Κράτους όπου η δόμησις γίνεται κατά το πανταχόθεν ελεύθερο σύστημα, ορίζονται εις 15 μέτρα δια το πρόσωπον, 25 μέτρα δια το βάθος και 400 μέτρα τετραγωνικά δια το εμβαδόν. 2. Κατά την έγκρισιν νέων ρυμοτομικών σχεδίων ή επεκτάσεων υφισταμένων σχεδίων, εάν και εφ' όσον ορίζεται ως σύστημα δομήσεως το πανταχόθεν ελεύθερον, δεν επιτρέπεται ο καθορισμός ορίων εμβαδού και διαστάσεων οικοπέδων μικροτέρων των υπό της παραγράφου 1 καθοριζομένων, άτινα είναι και τα κατώτατα όρια της παρεκκλίσεως όταν δια του κανόνος καθορίζονται μείζονα τούτων. Εξαίρεσις δύναται να γίνη μόνον δια τα οικόπεδα εντός τω εγκεκριμένων ρυμοτομικών σχεδίων, άτινα καθίστανται μικρότερα λόγω διευρύνσεως οδικών αρτηριών και δεν συντρέχει περίπτωσις καθολικής αποζημιώσεως. 3. Κατά παρέκκλιση των διατάξεων της παραγράφου 1 και επιφυλασσομένης της διατάξεως της παραγράφου 19 του άρθρου 38 του παρόντος, οικόπεδα εντός των εγκεκριμένων ρυμοτομικών σχεδίων της χώρας άτινα έχουν κατά τη δημοσίευσιν του παρόντος τα υπό ειδικών διατάξεων δι' αυτά καθορισθέντα τυχόν μικρότερα όρια εμβαδού και διαστάσεων, είτε κατά κανόνα, είτε κατά παρέκκλισιν, τυγχάνουν άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα εντός των περιοχών των σχεδίων δι' ας εθεσπίσθησαν τα μικρότερα ταύτα όρια. 4. ...». Τέλος, σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο 19 του άρθρου 38 του ιδίου ν.δ/τος: «19. Όταν το απομένον ως οικοδομήσιμον τμήμα οικοπέδου τινός, μετά την αφαίρεσιν των προκηπίων ή και των κατ' εφαρμογήν των διατάξεων του Κεφαλαίου Γ΄ του παρόντος υποχρεωτικώς ακαλύπτων πλαγίων και οπισθίων τμημάτων αυτού έχη διαστάσεις κατά την έννοια του προσώπου ή και του βάθους μικροτέρας των 5 μέτρων ή εμβαδόν μικρότερον των 60 τ.μ., το οικόπεδον δεν τυγχάνει οικοδομήσιμον». 
5. Επειδή, κατά την ορθή ερμηνεία των παρατεθεισών διατάξεων του άρθρου 6 του ν. 1577/85 (ΓΟΚ/85), καταργείται, ως αυτοτελής όρος δομήσεως των οικοδομησίμων οικοπέδων, η διάσταση του βάθους του οικοπέδου και ορίζεται ελάχιστη διάσταση πλευράς πέντε μέτρων, στο σημείο του οικοπέδου, όπου μπορεί να εγγραφεί κάτοψη κτιρίου με εμβαδόν τουλάχιστον πενήντα τετραγωνικών μέτρων. Η κατάργηση όμως της διάστασης του βάθους, ως μιας από τις τρεις προϋποθέσεις αρτιότητας (εμβαδόν, πρόσωπο, βάθος) των οικοπέδων, κατά τον κανόνα ή την παρέκκλιση, που ίσχυαν για κάθε περιοχή, ανατρέπει το προγενέστερο κανονιστικό καθεστώς, που ήταν αποτέλεσμα χωροταξικού και πολεοδομικού σχεδιασμού, με επίκληση, ως λόγου στην εισηγητική έκθεση του νέου ΓΟΚ, ότι τούτο ήταν πολύπλοκο και δημιούργησε σειρά προβλημάτων στους ιδιοκτήτες. Με τη νέα ρύθμιση, σύμφωνα με την εισηγητική έκθεση, καθίστανται πλέον οικοδομήσιμα οικόπεδα προηγουμένως μη άρτια, με μικρό έως και ελάχιστο βάθος, τα οποία από τον προηγούμενο ΓΟΚ επιβαλλόταν να τακτοποιηθούν για να καταστούν οικοδομήσιμα ή να προσκυρωθούν, είτε άλλως να ορισθούν ως κοινόχρηστοι χώροι. _Η νεότερη νομοθετική ρύθμιση αντίκειται στο άρθρο 24 παρ. 2 του Συντάγματος, σύμφωνα με το οποίο η διαμόρφωση, η ανάπτυξη, η πολεοδόμηση των οικιστικών εν γένει περιοχών υπάγεται στη ρυθμιστική αρμοδιότητα και τον έλεγχο του Κράτους με σκοπό να εξασφαλίζονται οι καλύτεροι δυνατοί όροι διαβίωσης. Όπως έχει παγίως κριθεί, το οικιστικό περιβάλλον έχει αναχθεί σε συνταγματικώς προστατευόμενη αξία, οι διατάξεις δε αυτές του Συντάγματος απευθύνουν στον κοινό και κανονιστικό νομοθέτη επιταγές να ρυθμίσει την πολεοδομική διαμόρφωση βάσει ενός ορθολογικού πολεοδομικού σχεδιασμού, δηλαδή σχεδιασμού υπαγορευόμενου από πολεοδομικά κριτήρια και προσαρμοσμένου στην ιδιομορφία και την εν γένει φυσιογνωμία, καθώς και τις ανάγκες, κάθε περιοχής, ώστε οι οικισμοί να διαμορφώνονται έτσι που να εξασφαλίζουν τους καλύτερους, κατά το δυνατό, όρους διαβίωσης. Ειδικότερα η αντισυνταγματικότητα των διατάξεων του άρθρου 6 του ν. 1577/85 (ΓΟΚ/85) προκαλείται από το λόγο ότι ανατρέπεται, χωρίς πολεοδομικά κριτήρια, το προγενέστερο καθεστώς που καθιέρωνε, ως κανόνα, στο πανταχόθεν ελεύθερο σύστημα δομήσεως ελάχιστη διάσταση βάθους οικοπέδου 25 μ. και επιτρέπεται πλέον η δόμηση οικοπέδων που, υπό τον προηγούμενο Γ.Ο.Κ., δεν ήσαν λόγω σχήματος οικοδομήσιμα, με τελικό αποτέλεσμα την πρόδηλη επιδείνωση των όρων διαβίωσης των κατοίκων της περιοχής._ Αν και, κατά τη γνώμη που διατύπωσαν οι Σύμβουλοι Θωμ. Παπαευαγγέλου και Ελένη Δανδουλάκη η δυνατότητα ανεγέρσεως οικοδομής σε οικόπεδο του οποίου η μία πλευρά ήταν ίση ή και μικρότερη από πέντε (5) μέτρα είχε προβλεφθεί σε όλους τους προγενέστερους του ισχύοντος Γενικούς Οικοδομικούς Κανονισμούς (βλεπ. άρθρο 44 παρ. 2 ΓΟΚ/1929 φ. 155, άρθρο 24 παρ. 1 ΓΟΚ/1955 φ. 266 και άρθρο 38 παρ. 19 ΓΟΚ/73 φ. 124), οι οποίοι επέτρεπαν υπό προϋποθέσεις την ανοικοδόμηση μη αρτίων κατά τον κανόνα ή την παρέκκλιση οικοπέδων. Συνεπώς κατά τούτο ο ισχύον Γενικός Οικοδομικός Κανονισμός συμβαδίζει με το πνεύμα των προϊσχυσάντων. Εξάλλου η πρόβλεψη ικανού κατά κοινήν πείρα εμβαδού και προσώπου του οικοπέδου, ανεξαρτήτως βάθους, μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει κτίριο κατάλληλο από πολεοδομικής απόψεως. Συνεπώς, κατά την μειοψηφούσα αυτή γνώμη, οι προαναφερθείσες διατάξεις του άρθρου 6 § 2 του ισχύοντος ΓΟΚ δεν αντιβαίνουν καταρχήν στο άρθρο 24 παρ. 2 του Συντάγματος. Διάφορο δε είναι το ζήτημα αν σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις, ενόψει του σχήματος του οικοπέδου με πολύ μικρή διάσταση βάθους, καθίσταται αδύνατη η ανέγερση κτιρίου εντασσομένου στο φυσικό και οικιστικό περιβάλλον, οπότε απαιτείται αιτιολογημένη κρίση του αρμοδίου κατ' άρθρο 3 ΓΟΚ/85 πολεοδομικού οργάνου. 
6. Επειδή εν προκειμένω με την προσβαλλόμενη άδεια επετράπη η ανέγερση ισογείων καταστημάτων (προσθήκη σε ήδη υφιστάμενο κτίσμα που είχε ανεγερθεί βάσει της άδειας 2331/89) βάθους 4,5 μ. και 3 μ. από τις δύο πλευρές, εξαντλώντας το βάθος του οικοπέδου στις συγκεκριμένες θέσεις κατ' επίκληση των προαναφερθεισών διατάξεων της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 6 του ΓΟΚ/85 που κρίνονται αντίθετες προς το Σύνταγμα και συνεπώς για τον λόγο αυτόν, ο οποίος βασίμως προβάλλεται, πρέπει η προσβαλλόμενη άδεια να ακυρωθεί. Κατά την άποψη δε της μειοψηφίας η άδεια θα έπρεπε να ακυρωθεί, διότι παρά τις διαστάσεις του επιδίκου οικοπέδου δεν υπάρχει ειδική αιτιολογία του αρμοδίου οργάνου, ως προς τη δυνατότητα ένταξης του ανεγειρομένου κτιρίου στο περιβάλλον. 
7. Επειδή, μετά την επίλυση του παραπεμφθέντος ζητήματος, δεν συντρέχει περίπτωση αναπομπής της υποθέσεως στο Δ΄ Τμήμα, αλλά πρέπει να γίνει δεκτή η κρινόμενη αίτηση και να απορριφθεί η ασκηθείσα παρέμβαση. 
*Σημείωμα* 
Ιδιαιτέρως ενδιαφέρουσα η απόφαση αυτή της Ολομέλειας, με την οποία κρίνεται ότι η κατάργηση με τον ΓΟΚ/85 της διάστασης του βάθους των οικοπέδων ως προϋποθέσεως για την αρτιότητά τους είναι _αντισυνταγματική_, εφόσον οδηγεί σε επιδείνωση των όρων διαβίωσης των κατοίκων σε σχέση με το προγενέστερο νομοθετικό καθεστώς. Είναι σαφές ότι το Δικαστήριο εφαρμόζει εν προκειμένω τη θεωρία του «_πολεοδομικού ή οικιστικού κεκτημένου_», την οποία, άλλωστε, υιοθετεί παγίως με τη νομολογία του. Σύμφωνα με την αντίληψη αυτή, ειδικότερα, δεν είναι επιτρεπτές η μεταβολή του νομοθετικού καθεστώτος που διέπει έναν οικισμό και η τροποποίηση των πολεοδομικών ρυθμίσεων, εφόσον οι νέες ρυθμίσεις επιφέρουν επιδείνωση των όρων διαβιώσεως και υποβάθμιση του υπάρχοντος φυσικού ή οικιστικού περιβάλλοντος. Από την πλέον πρόσφατη σχετική νομολογία του Δικαστηρίου βλ. _Σ.τ.Ε. 2002/2003 Ολομ., 1528/2003 Ολομ., 406/2003, 288/2003_. Περιλήψεις των αποφάσεων αυτών περιλαμβάνονται στη ιστοσελίδα της Νόμος και Φύση www.nomosphysis.org.gr, όπου και συναφής σχολιασμός από τον _Απ. Παπακωνσταντίνου_ (Αύγουστος 2003). *Απόστολος Παπακωνσταντίνου*
*Δ.Ν. - Δικηγόρος* 

2. http://www.pspa.uoa.gr/data/download...doti_Irini.pdf

----------

anka, bmw316gr, Evan, george66, iovo, nicolas, Theo, Xάρης

----------


## giorgosv

Απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο Πολεοδομικές Εφαρμογές
"    Συμπερασματικά: για να υπάγεται ένα οικόπεδο στο άρθρο 25 του Ν. 1337/83 όπως ισχύει πρέπει :
  α) Να μην καλύπτει όλες τις προϋποθέσεις αρτιότητας
  β) Να έχει δημιουργηθεί πριν την ισχύ του Ν. 651/77
  γ) Να έχει τουλάχιστον 5,0 μέτρα πρόσωπο σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο (δεν υπάγονται τα "τυφλά οικόπεδα")
  δ) Να εγγράφεται στο οικοδομήσιμο τμήμα του, βάσει ισχύοντος ΣΔ της περιοχής κάτοψη "ορθογωνίου κτιρίου με ελάχιστη επιφάνεια 50 τ.μ. και ελάχιστη πλευρά 5,0 μέτρα.
  Όταν  αθροιστικά  πληρούνται  οι παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις το  οικόπεδο  μπορεί  κατ'  εξαίρεση οικοδομηθεί.
  Η εφαρμογή του άρθρου 25 του Ν. 1337/83 λειτουργεί ως μια γενική παρέκκλιση σε όλη την Επικράτεια
  Όμως είναι διαφορετικό να δομείται ένα οικόπεδο ως άρτιο κατά παρέκκλιση και άλλο να υπάγεται στο άρθρο 25 του Ν. 1337/83.
  >Τα κατά παρέκκλιση οικόπεδα οικοδομούνται βάσει του ισχύοντος ΣΔ της περιοχής, ενώ τα υπαγόμενα στο άρθρο 25 του Ν. 1337/83 οικοδομούν πολύ λιγότερο, όπως αυτό ισχύει σήμερα.
  >Ο οικοδομών βάσει του άρθρου 25 Ν. 1337/83 διακινδυνεύει την περιουσία του, ιδίως όταν υπάρχει όμορος, που με αίτηση ακύρωσης στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας, ζητά την αναστολή των οικοδομικών του εργασιών, μέχρι να εκδικασθεί η αίτηση ακύρωσης, που έχει υποβάλλει και η οποία ενδέχεται να εξετασθεί μετά 2 η 3 χρόνια.                           
  >Και αν το ΣτΕ κρίνει και πάλι το "νέο" άρθρο 25 του Ν. 1337/83 αντισυνταγματικό και ανίσχυρο και ακυρωθεί η οικοδομική του άδεια τι γίνεται; Ποιος πληρώνει την "ζημιά"; "

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Κ όμως.............ο vasgi έχει δίκιο!!!!!!!!

ΠΟΥ ΖΟΥΜΕ?????Σε τί ''Κράτος''????

Λοιπόν,τεκμηριώνω τη θέση του vasgi:

ΟλΣτΕ 119/87 ΝοΒ 1988.1708 έκρινε *εφαρμόσιμη* την αρχική διάταξη του άρθρου 25 του 1337.

*Στη συνέχεια,* η ΟλΣτΕ 106/1991 ΝοΒ 1991.455 κρίνει τη διάταξη ως *αντισυνταγματική*.

Τροποποίηση άρθρου 25 με τον 2052/1992 και 2742/1999 και κρίνονται ΕΚ ΝΕΟΥ αντισυνταγματικές, με την ΟλΣτΕ 173/1998μ, Αρμ 1998.231, ΝοΒ 1999.334.

Έκτοτε,ισχύει (?) το άρθρο 25 όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το άρθρο 27 του 2742/1999, όμως σύμφωνα με την τ.Ε. 2809/2002 *ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΣΕ ΠΕΛΑΤΗ ΜΟΥ πλέον...........*

ΝΤΡΟΠΗ!!!!!!!!!ΚΑΙ ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!!!!!

Μπράβο ρε vasgi που το έθιξες,οι υπόλοιποι κοιμόμαστε τον ύπνο του Δικαίου.......

Πηγή τεκμηρίωσης:Κ.Χορομίδης ''Το δίκαιο της Ρυμοτομίας και του Πολεοδομικού Σχεδιασμού''.

----------


## vasgi

Eυχαριστώ zavi , γιά τα καλά σου λόγια .

Το πρόβλημα όμως , κατά την άποψη μου που παραμένει είναι  οι υπερεξουσίες του ΣτΕ .
Ειδικά σε πολεοδομικά θέματα , που συνήθως ψηφίζονται από αυξημένες πλειοψηφίες της Βουλής , πέραν του κυβερνώντος κόμματος , έχουν την σύμφωνη γνώμη του τεχνικού συμβούλου της πολιτείας , έχουν ελεγχθεί προληπτικά από το επιστημονικό , συνταγματικό συμβούλιο της Βουλής και ακόμη και από το ίδιο το ΣτΕ .

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι , ότι αυτοί οι νόμοι ,που έχουν γίνει με βάσει τις απόψεις και θέσεις των ειδικών , κινδυνεύουν να καταπέσουν από μιά τυχαία πλειοψηφία , όπως συνέβη στην προκειμένη περίπτωση , όπου υπήρχε διαφωνία της μειοψηφίας .

Επειδή σε αυτή μου την θέση , αντιτίθενται κάποιοι νομικοί , αισθανόμενοι ότι υπάρχει "συντεχνιακή" διαφορά , πιστεύω ότι τέτοιοι νόμοι θα πρέπει να καταπίπτουν , μόνο με ΟΜΟΦΩΝΕΣ αποφάσεις του ΣτΕ .
Αλλωστε πολλοί νόμοι , είναι απόρροια πολιτικών προγραμμάτων εγκεκριμμένων από τον λαό , η προτάσεις ειδικών με συγκεκριμμένο σκεπτικό .

Δηλαδή αν μετά από διαβούλευση , αποφασίσει το ΤΕΕ να προτείνει την δόμηση με βάσει τον ΣΟ , αντί γιά τον ΣΔ , αυτό είναι μιά πολιτική απόφαση ειδικών , η οποία με ποιό σκεπτικό θα κριθεί από μη μηχανικούς και μάλιστα με ειδικές γνώσεις μηχανικούς .

Νομίζω ότι το θέμα του ΣτΕ , έχει πλέον χρονίσει και ξεφύγει από τον συνταγματικό του ρόλο , ιδιαίτερα με αποφάσεις που έχει πάρει γιά προφανώς κοινωφελή δημόσια έργα , που τους δημιουργεί προβλήματα ακόμη και με την μεγάλη χρονική διάρκεια γιά την λήψη κάποιας απόφασης .
Ακόμη πολλές φορές το ΣτΕ ενισχύει το ιδιωτικό συμφέρον , εις βάρος του δημοσίου , ενώ απλά θα μπορούσε να το προστατεύει επιδικάζοντας του κάποια αποζημίωση γιά την τυχούσα βλάβη του , χωρίς όμως να καθυστερεί τα δημόσια έργα .

Ελπίζω να μην μου θεωρήσετε εκτός θέματος τα περί ΣτΕ , σαν γενικότερο θέμα από το ειδικό που συζητάμε .

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Δηλαδή αν μετά από διαβούλευση , αποφασίσει το ΤΕΕ να προτείνει την δόμηση με βάσει τον ΣΟ , αντί γιά τον ΣΔ , αυτό είναι μιά πολιτική απόφαση ειδικών , η οποία με ποιό σκεπτικό θα κριθεί από μη μηχανικούς και μάλιστα με ειδικές γνώσεις μηχανικούς .


Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι.............

Το ΤΕΕ είναι *τεχνικός* σύμβουλος του Κράτους.Για να εγκριθεί ένας Νόμος πρέπει να εξεταστεί κ η συμβατότητά του με το Σύνταγμα της Ελλάδος.

Ωραία,κ εγώ σαν τεχνικός λέω ότι σε ένα οικόπεδο 90 τ.μ. που υπάγεται στο άρθρο 25 ΜΠΟΡΕΙ τεχνικά να οικοδομηθεί κατοικήσιμο κτίριο.Είναι αυτό όμως σωστό?Υποβαθμίζεται ή όχι το περιβάλλον και η αισθητική της περιοχής?Πώς προστατεύεται η ιδιοκτησία των υπολοίπων οικοπέδων?Γιατί δεν προστατεύτηκε η ιδιοκτησία των Νομοταγών πολιτών από την αδηφαγία των κτηματιών κ μεσιτών του '60?

Οικόπεδα που προκύπτουν από παρεκκλίσεις είναι ένα ΑΙΣΧΟΣ για την αισθητική της Αθήνας.Κ για τις υπόλοιπες πόλεις........Επιμένω όσον αφορά την Αθήνα,διότι ολόκληρη πρωτεύουσα χώρας έχει οικοδομηθεί όχι μόνο σε οικόπεδα-μινιατούρες,αλλά κ με ένα οικιστικό αναχρονιστικό νόμο που δημιουργήθηκε για να καλυψει τις οικιστικές ανάγκες ΟΙΚΙΣΜΩΝ προ του '23!!!!!!!!

ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ.............ρε παιδιά,ακόμα κ σήμερα,δεν έχουν υλοποιηθεί παραχωρήσεις σε κοινή χρήση σε γειτονιές της Αθήνας οι οποίες έχουν εγκεκριμένο Σ.Π. από το 1950!!!!!Οδηγείς στα Πετράλωνα κ ΤΣΟΥΠ ένα σπιτάκι προ του 55 στη μέση του δρόμου..........

Κ επικαλούνται όλοι ''κοινωνικούς'' λόγους για την εφαρμογή του άρθρου 25.......Ποιοί ''κοινωνικοί'' ρε τσόγλανοι?Στα 10 στρέμματα εντός σχεδίου υπάρχουν άνω των 30 οικόπεδα,ενώ για ''ανθρώπινες'' συνθήκες διαβίωσης ούτε 15 δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι.............Κατάτμηση κ άγιος ο θεός........να γεμίζουν οι τσέπες των τσιφλικάδων κ ''ωχ αδερφέ τί μας νοιάζει ποιός θα μείνει...'' *Ε,λοιπόν,τώρα μας νοιάζει,γιατί δεν πέφτει ούτε καρφίτσα στα Ελληνικά Σχέδια Πόλης......*

Ποιός μας προστατεύει από τέτοιες ατασθαλίες?Ούτε ΚΑΝ το ίδιο το Σύνταγμα της Ελλάδος όπως φαίνεται...........ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ.........Δηλαδή,σε *κάθε* δικαιοπραξία που θα γίνεται σε αυτή τη χώρα πρέπει να καταφεύγουμε στις Βρυξέλλες για να εξασφαλίσουμε την ανθρώπινη διαβίωσή μας?*Τέλος* κ το παραμύθι για τις ''οικιστικές'' ανάγκες της χώρας........*ΓΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΑΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΧΩΡΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΣΙΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΤΗΜΑΤΙΕΣ!!!!!!

Μπράβο κ πάλι ρε vasgi που το έθιξες........
*

----------


## vasgi

Λοιπόν και κοίτα σε συγκεκριμμένο παράδειγμα , που οδηγεί η λογική των μη ειδικών .
Περιοχή εκτος σχεδίου Δημου των Βορείων προαστείων της Αθήνας . Εντάσσεται στο σχέδιο πόλης το 1992 . 
Στην περιοχή ήδη υπάρχουν αρκετά αυθαίρετα και γενικά αρκετές μικροιδιοκτησίες των 200 - 300 τμ .

Αρχική πρόθεση του Δήμου και γιά να μην προκληθούν μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις και προσφυγές που μπορεί να ακυρώσουν την ένταξη , όπως είχε ήδη γίνει σε περιοχή γειτονικού Δήμου , θέλει να ορίσει αρτιότητες κατά κανόνα , άνω των 500 τμ και να επιτρέψει κάποιες παρεκκλίσεις γιά τα υφιστάμενα , μικρά οικόπεδα .

Οταν όμως πήγε να περάσει η ένταξη από τον προληπτικό έλεγχο του ΣτΕ , οι σοφές κεφαλές εκεί , απαγόρευσαν τις παρεκκλίσεις .

Το αποτέλεσμα πιό ήταν ?
Να πάει η αρτιότητα κατά κανόνα , στα 10 μ. πρόσωπο και 200 τμ. εμβαδόν και ύψος 9,00 .

Τι συνέβη μετά ? Η κατάτμηση , της κατάτμησης , ω κατάτμηση .

Σήμερα 18 χρόνια μετά η περιοχή έχει οικοδομηθεί με ΣΔ αντί γιά 0,80 , τουλάχιστον 1,40 με τα "ημισόγεια" και τις σοφίτες , οι δρόμοι παρέμειναν στενοί και οι κήποι είναι μεγέθους ζαρντινιέρας , ενώ οι κηπουροί τους περιποιούνται με το ψαλίδι .

Παρ' όλα αυτά . επειδή η τιμές είναι φτηνότερες από τον υπόλοιπο Δήμο , οι αγοραστές οικοπέδων και διαμερισμάτων την προτιμούν .
Αλλωστε δεν φημίζονται και γιά τα υψηλά κριτήρια επιλογής , αφού το μόνο κριτήριο είναι τα φτηνά τμ . και όχι η θέση και η ποιότητα .

Οσο γιά τα ακίνητα του άρθρου 25 , υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις προσφυγών από όμορους ιδιοκτήτες κτισμάτων , οι οποίοι γιά να αποφύγουν την τακτοποίηση και τον αναλογισμό , δεν έδειξαν την ύπαρξη τέτοιων οικοπέδων στο τοπογραφικό , θεωρώντας ότι θα είναι πάντα ΤΖΑΜΠΑ πράσινο . Και όταν αυτό άλλαξε , τότε έκαναν προσφυγή γιά την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος και το ΣτΕ την εξέτασε .

----------


## majakoulas

Όλα αυτά που περιγράφετε μου θυμίζουν πολύ Μεταμόρφωση, Φιλαδέλφεια, Νέα Κηφισιά, Μενίδι, όποτε πιάστηκα με οικόπεδο εκεί έκανα ένα τρίμηνο για να βγάλω άκρη τι παίζει.
Υποθέτω το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε Ζωγράφου, Καισαριανή, Υμμητό, Βύρωνα, Μπραχάμι, κοινώς σε περιοχές που οδεύσαν χαμηλά εισοδηματικά στρώματα. Τελικά όπου φτωχός και η μοίρα του

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Πλέον οι παρεκκλίσεις -σε λογικά πλαίσια- δεν είναι το ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα........

Οι ΚΑΤΑΤΜΗΣΕΙΣ είναι,που αφήνουν τις κουτσουλιές του άρθρου 25.....Ποιά προστασία της περιουσίας κ πρασινάλογα.....ΠΑΡΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΣΒΑΡΝΑ!!!Με Π.Ε. να έχουν όριο ΚΑΝΟΝΑ τα 200 τ.μ.!!!!!!!

Κρίμα ρε ****το,αν το ήξερα κ εγώ θα αγόραζα ένα χωραφάκι 2.000 τ.μ. πριν το '77,θα το πετσόκοβα σε 85άρια ''οικόπεδα με θέα'',θα πούλαγα το παραμύθι της οικοδομησιμότητας του άρθρου 25 κ θα είχα θησαυρίσει.......ΟΛΟ το Μικρολίμανο κ ο Πειραιάς παραλιακά ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ.Πας για έλεγχο τοπογραφικού,είσαι στο άρθρο 25 κ τα όμορα είναι κ αυτά άρθρο 25.Σου λέει ο ελεγκτής ''φέρε μου κ τα όμορα των ομόρων,αφού κ τα όμορα είναι άρθρο 25'',και είναι και αυτά άρθρο 25..........Με λίγα λόγια,καταλήγεις να αποτυπώνεις ολόκληρο το Ο.Τ.Κ αν κάνεις το λάθος και κατεδαφίσεις το ερείπιο προ 55,τότε αυτόματα χάνεις το δικαίωμα να έχεις αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία.Αλλά το παραλογο είναι ότι : 1.αν δεν κατεδαφίσεις,τότε η περιουσία σου είναι άχρηστη γιατί δεν μπορείς να την εκμεταλλευτείς ενώ 2.αν κατεδαφίσεις τότε αυτόματα χάνεις το δικαίωμα της αυτοτέλειας!!!!!!Ήθελα να 'ξερα ποιό μπουμπούκι διεστραμμένο τα έβγαλε αυτά από το μυαλό του.......*διότι εδώ μιλάμε για διεστραμμένο από κούνια,να βλέπει s&m porn με το μπιμπερό,για να καταλήξει να νομοθετεί στα 60 του.........*

Τώρα,λέω εγώ,ΠΩΣ προστατεύεται η ιδιοκτησία όλων αυτών που αγόρασαν?Με αναγκαστικές συνενώσεις εξ' αδιαιρέτου ύστερα από δικαστική εντολή?

Και ΝΑΙ,*Μεταμόρφωση* το άρθρο 25 ΠΑΕΙ ΣΥΝΝΕΦΟ,αλλά όχι λόγω υπαιτιότητας των μεσιτών,αλλά λόγω ρυμοτομίας!!!!!!!*Οι διεστραμμένοι,βρήκαν το εξής κόλπο:αντί να ρυμοτομήσουν αμφότερα τα οικόπεδα στις πλευρές της οδού προς διαπλάτυνσή της,ρυμοτομούσαν κατά κανόνα ΜΟΝΟ από τη μία πλευρά-με το σκεπτικό ότι θα είχαν τις ΜΙΣΕΣ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΕΣ!!!!* :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: Με πράξεις αναλογισμού που *ΕΚΚΡΕΜΟΥΝ* ώς προς τη σύνταξη τους (!!!!!!!!) από το *1979* (30 χρόνια για να παραχωρηθεί το πλάτος του δρόμου-και ακόμα ΔΕΝ έχει παραχωρηθεί!!!!!!!!!!).Και ο εκάστωτε Υπουργός Χωροταξίας κολώνει να βγάλει το φίδι από την τρύπα.........

Κ λέω εγώ:ρε τζάμπα μάγκες,αφού κολώνετε που κολώνετε,κ επομένως ΠΟΤΕ δεν πρόκειται να εφαρμοστεί το Σχέδιό σας, ΑΛΛΑΞΤΕ ΤΟ.Σιγά τη μαγκιά που δώσατε και αρμοδιότητες στους ΟΤΑ να ''διευθετούν'' τις οικιστικές τους ανάγκες (μέσω ΓΠΣ),σιγά κ τη μαγκιά που κυρώσατε ανεφάρμοστα Σχέδια Πόλης.....Εϊμαστε στο κέντρο της Αθήνας-της πρωτεύουσας της Αφρικανικής χώρας- και ζούμε ΣΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΣΧΕΔΙΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ!!!!!!*Περπατώ είς το δάσος κ ακούω στρουμφάκια.........*Μπορεί να μην έχουμε υλοποιήσει τη ρυμοτομική,αλλά τη DSL και τις οπτικές ίνες,το φυσικό αέριο και τις κερδοφόρες παροχές ξέρουμε να τις παρέχουμε.........

*Άντε μην πώ καμιά κουβέντα στα σοβαρά-γιατί μέχρι στιγμής μόνο χαϊδεύω..........*

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Δεν προτείνω νομιμοποίηση.Προτείνω είτε αναγκαστική απαλλοτρίωση με μπουλντόζες του Υπουργείου,ή *ακύρωση* του Σχεδίου κ σύνταξη νέου βάσει ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ καταστάσεων.Αφού στη Μεταμόρφωση έχουν δρομάκια πλάτους 3 μέτρων από την εποχή που πήγαιναν βόλτα με γαϊδούρια,ας τα κάνουν ΟΛΑ πεζόδρομους κ να απαγορεύσουν τη διέλευση αυτοκινήτων.Αφού κανείς δεν παραχωρεί,ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΧΩΡΗΣΟΥΝ.*Η ευθεία της ρυμοτομικής μας μάρανε............*

Ας κλείσουν τη διέλευση των αυτοκινήτων με κολωνάκια,κ όποιος θέλει να πάει στην καλύβα του (αφού ακόμα έτσι είναι και ΠΑΝΤΑ θα είναι έτσι αφού κανείς δεν οικοδομεί) να παίρνει το γαϊδούρι του.ΑΥΤΗ είναι η Ελληνική πραγματικότητα.Κ όλοι θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι.Άκου εκεί παραχωρήσεις..........Βάλτους στο Σχέδιο,όπως τους έταξες,κι άστους να χρησιμοποιούν γαϊδούρια.Έτσι κ αλλιώς μόνο γιαγιάδες μένουν πλέον.........Ορίστε,Πολιτική στο πιάτο προσφέρω.Γλυτώνουμε κ τη γκρίνια της αναγκαστικής απαλλοτρίωσης!!!!!!!!!

----------

